# Who has kids?



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

So who here are parents? How old are they?


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

I have one Daughter... Shes 19.


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

js said:


> I have one Daughter... Shes 19.


Really...is she hot? :smt077

:smt082


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

-gunut- said:


> Really...is she hot? :smt077
> 
> :smt082


Well yes... Of chorus she is... I made her... :mrgreen:

Oh, and her is Dad is packin'... :smt071


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

js said:


> Well yes... Of chorus she is... I made her... :mrgreen:
> 
> Oh, and her is Dad is packin'... :smt071


Woa... :target:


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2006)

I have a cute baby boy. He's 3 months old. And he's packing too. A loaded huggies.


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

3......Boy,girl,boy....21,23,25 in that order


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

Maser said:


> I have a cute baby boy. He's 3 months old. And he's packing too. A loaded huggies.


You got a kid?! Holly shit! How old is his mamma?


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

One son. He's three.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

One at the house and five out in the world.


----------



## Clyde (Jul 13, 2006)

Well Sorta ..............



One Step daugter Age 30







The Kicker is I'm 9 years older than her....






And Yes her Mom is Hot :heart: :-D


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

No kids for me, just my wife and me at home.

But then there's three daughters, five grandchildren, and three great grandchildren. One daughter here in Memphis, one up in Ohio near Steubenville, and one down in Texas, near Austin. Grandchildren sort of scattered around.

Bob Wright


----------



## Buckeye (Jul 13, 2006)

2 boys, 9 and 1.5 
My wife wants to try for a girl, I don't think I have one in me :smt082 we'd end up with 9 boys before we had one...I'm not the least bit unhappy about not having to deal with a daughter growing up...nope


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

One daughter, just turned 14. She's a pretty good shot, and has two rifles of her own. She's currently learning pistolcraft and how to drive.

I keep several pictures of her with me in Yuma to remind me why I'm here.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

One son. 19.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Two girls, 18 & 25


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Maser said:


> I have a cute baby boy. He's 3 months old. And he's packing too. A loaded huggies.


Damn dude. That has to be a challange - work, school, kid.....


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

Buckeye said:


> 2 boys, 9 and 1.5
> My wife wants to try for a girl, I don't think I have one in me :smt082 we'd end up with 9 boys before we had one...I'm not the least bit unhappy about not having to deal with a daughter growing up...nope


:smt082 :smt082 :smt082


----------



## 2cam2go (Jul 8, 2006)

One daughter 42, one son 40, two grandchildren a girl 13(B-day last month) and a boy 12(B-day yesterday).
 
Pets:Two Quaker parrots who act like there 2 years old. Currently dog sitting..... 2 dogs for my daughter.


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

*I have a wide age range in our house....*

One girl ~ 14 yrs. old .... step-daughter but I just call her " my daughter" ... she's a great kid.

One boy ~ 2 yrs. old ... I didn't get married until I was 37, I didn't want to settle down too soon... I was working "ALOT" & having a GOOD time roadtriping & fishing with my buddies. :smt003 but then I met Mrs. Compass & a long came Rusty jr...


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

This heres the only kid the little lady and i have right now......


----------



## Buckeye (Jul 13, 2006)

What, no duck dogs? :mrgreen:


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

Buckeye said:


> What, no duck dogs? :mrgreen:


Yeah, I figured JW for a big ol' Retriever too... :smt003


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Two sons: Ages 28 and 25
Two Daughters-in law: Ages (secret)
One granddaughter: Age 19 months
Two dachshunds: Ages 23 months and 19 months

Only the dachshunds live with my wife and I.

WM


----------



## Destro (May 9, 2006)

2 Sons 11 months apart ages 2 & 1......


----------



## waterburybob (May 7, 2006)

I've got three kids - one of each ! :-D

Seriously though, folks - Girl 19, Boy 22, Girl 24.

My Son is an Electrical Apprentice and lives on his own, my oldest Daughter is finishing up her Clinical Rotations for her Physicians Assistant Masters and has lived in Maine for the last year.

My youngest daughter will be a Sophomore in College this fall, and lives at home only during the summer now. She's out tonight with 5 of her girlfriends at the Kenny Chesny/Dierks Bently concert in Hartford.


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

One son 7. My absolute pride and joy. I even like him better than my M&P.


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Maximo said:


> One son 7. My absolute pride and joy. I even like him better than my M&P.


That'll wear off in time............:mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Buckeye said:


> What, no duck dogs? :mrgreen:


LOL!!! Nope, with my previous job I had no time to properly train/maintain a good hunting dog.

I've got a Chessie coming in Jan/Feb now that I have a different job with more time.


----------



## Buckeye (Jul 13, 2006)

jwkimber45 said:


> LOL!!! Nope, with my previous job I had no time to properly train/maintain a good hunting dog.


Same reasons as stated above are why my Vizsla doesn't hunt (that and fireworks made him gunshy when he was young), and why I won't invest in a lab. It's not right, nor fair to the dog, to own one that wants to hunt so bad and not use 'em for it.



jwkimber45 said:


> I've got a Chessie coming in Jan/Feb now that I have a different job with more time.


To quote an old joke..."Did you order a couple of 2x4's to train him with?" :mrgreen:


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

scooter said:


> That'll wear off in time............:mrgreen: :mrgreen:


I know. I have about 5-6 more years before he starts telling me he hates me.


----------



## z28smokin (May 6, 2006)

One son, 8 months old.


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Buckeye said:


> Same reasons as stated above are why my Vizsla doesn't hunt (that and fireworks made him gunshy when he was young), and why I won't invest in a lab. It's not right, nor fair to the dog, to own one that wants to hunt so bad and not use 'em for it.
> 
> To quote an old joke..."Did you order a couple of 2x4's to train him with?" :mrgreen:


LOL!! I've got scads of 2x4s:smt082 :smt082


----------



## Grayfox (Jul 14, 2006)

two boys, 21 and 26.


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2006)

*Four gorgeous, bright, self sufficient, don't need no load men, daughters...and they all have studied martial arts.*


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

i have 4 adult children ( no longer children when you no longer hear dad can i borrow...) and 1 the most beautiful in the world granddaughter


----------

